# Please help!



## greg8365 (Dec 31, 2008)

Everyone,


It saddens me to have to do this, but I would like to ask you all for a favor. Let me explain, about 2 ½ years ago, I ordered and paid for a model that I have yet to receive from Stratosphere Models. I have been extremely patient with Stephane because the models he creates are amazing, and because this particular model would be the centerpiece of my collection, my “Holy Grail” as it where (and I have some pretty special stuff). 

I know he is best known for his aircraft models, but the one I purchased is a science fiction model (Minbari War Cruiser for those of you familiar with the TV series Babylon 5). It is a huge model almost 3 feet tall and very desirable if you’re into sci fi modeling. Anyway, back to my favor. I really do not want to hurt his business or I will never receive my model. So what I am asking is for everyone who reads this, to please shoot Stephane an email, asking him to send me, Greg Simpson, the model I paid for over 2 ½ years ago. His email address is: [email protected] 

Thank you in advance for helping me with this, I would be extremely grateful for your help! And I promise to post pics of the completed model once it is done. As I said, I don’t want to hurt his business and his models are superb in quality, I just want what I paid for. Again, thank you for your help.

Sincerely,

Greg Simpson


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Any Lawyers in the house? Help a brother out!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, consumer fraud is a matter for the local Police Dept. and the District Attorney's office in Stephane's county, as well as the U.S. Postal inspector if need be.


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Interesting about the e-mail address for Stephane. By any chance is he located outside of the US? How much money are you out? 
I'm not a lawyer, but I do know a little about the law.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Stephane Cochin, Male - Montréal, Canada


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If you haven't got it after 2.5 yaears you might as well forget about it. Its mail fraud plain and simple. I wouldn't be so nice on the guy either. There is a similar outfit, Cromwell Models... people give the owner a pass for taking months and years to deliver a product because they say well the quality is good. Still, you pay up front and let someone else have your money for so long... thats just bad business. And if you have to ask other people to email him for you???? Its not going to help. He won't reply to you for a reason.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

A little late at this point but, in the future I would recommend using ONLY paypal as a payment option. Paypal protects against this sort of thing by allowing you to file a claim against the seller, you don't get your stuff, paypal takes the money back from the seller on your behalf, and pretty darn quick too.


----------



## greg8365 (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, about 6 years ago, I had a similar thing happen to me, with something much more expensive. After about 2 years of getting the run around, I finally contacted the guys resellers and asked for their help in getting what I paid for. It worked and I finally received what I had paid for. In this case, he doesn't have any resellers, just customers. So my though was to have as many of them contact him on my behalf and maybe it would have the same impact. The next step for me if this does not work is to contact the "Canadian Anti-Fraud Centre" which deals with internet fraud. 

I am hoping to not have to go to that step, but I will. 

Greg


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Also you can file a report here:

http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx

But as a Law Enforcement Officer of 22 years, I can't recall one case being resolved at this level. Never hurts to try, though.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Why wait so long to ask for some help from your fellow modelers? And have you tried asking for your money back?


----------



## greg8365 (Dec 31, 2008)

For a long time he was making progress and sending me updates and photo's of the progress. Then the progress stopped and the updates stopped coming. I did ask for a refund about 6 months ago but he said he would have it complete by the end of 2010. It is now April and I have had a response from him since early February.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Your case reminds me of Icons Replicas based out of California back in the late 1990's that were supposed to produce a life-size scale of the Lost in Space B-9 and an 18 inch Jupiter 2 but filed bankrupcy and got away with not sending product or anybody's money back. There were thousands of LIS fans that got screwed over by this company. In your case after 2 1/2 years even if you paid by CC, they won't refund your money. You should find out if there are other people who are waiiting for the same thing you ordered. Find out what they're doing about it. You all can file a class-action lawsuit, but the people did that to Icons Replicas and it didn't go anywhere. These culprits were protected by Bankrupcy laws. This is all too common of a story that happens all the time to TV/movie fans. I hope the best for you on this dilemma.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

It's just possible that your one slim hope is to continue with what you're doing - allowing him time to come up with the goods at his own speed, though his photos of 'progress so far' may have been taken some time before for someone else; keep reminding him of what he's told you, and the photos, but like Ductapeforever says, Paypal is the way to pay in future. Paypal will deduct the funds from the seller as soon as you report a problem.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Even with Pay Pal there is a time limit. You can't pay for something and then 2.5 years later file a complaint.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

greg8365 said:


> For a long time he was making progress and sending me updates and photo's of the progress. Then the progress stopped and the updates stopped coming. I did ask for a refund about 6 months ago but he said he would have it complete by the end of 2010. It is now April and I have had a response from him since early February.



Then it is time to take him to small claims court and sue the bleep out of him.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

djnick66 said:


> Even with Pay Pal there is a time limit. You can't pay for something and then 2.5 years later file a complaint.


Yes, I know; I suggested he use Paypal in future as he would get his funds back as soon as he liked, without having to wait in hope.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Yes, I know; I suggested he use Paypal in future as he would get his funds back as soon as he liked, without having to wait in hope.


Well true but my thinking was since he is NOW asking for help 2.5 years later... PP wouldn't be of much use at this late date anyway.

No matter how you pay if you wait 2.5 years to shake the tree you are pretty much SOL. But with PP you have a month or so. With custom orders that may take a while, Im not sure PP would be of any great assistance either. If you pay for something that has a 2-3-4 month delivery time then your window of opportunity to file a complaint will be gone before you realize you have been had.


----------

